# Please don't kiss me now



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Some Organic ACV certainly won't hurt Luna, you could add a little Braggs to her water or put on her food. 

You can always give her a treat that cleans her teeth and freshens her breath too


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Some Organic ACV certainly won't hurt Luna, you could add a little Braggs to her water or put on her food.
> 
> You can always give her a treat that cleans her teeth and freshens her breath too


Thanks, I put a little in some water along with a splash of chicken broth and she dutifully drank some even though she stopped twice and looked slightly disgusted.


----------

